# Stiegel Glass



## Pointx (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello, new to the forum and am looking for help with my small glass collection. They originally came way of my great grandfather who was the dean of a local Lancaster PA. College. 

 I have 4 Cobalt blue bottles and my brother has 4 Amethyst. I have heard Stiegel Glass can't be identified? Im curious if maybe some members here, might have some clues. Ill post some pictures of my blue bottles and have my brother send my some of his and we will. 

 Thanks in Advance.

 https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff233/keys4fun/71FE6504-04C5-4E2A-854E-EDB25956CFF7-27938-000012BE80C7E0BB.jpg


----------



## Pointx (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, some beautiful glass there. I'm gonna send a link to this thread to one of our members who knows alot about this type of glass, he'll love seeing it and he can give you some great insights on it I'm sure, his name is Steve.

 Thanks for posting...Jim


----------



## Pointx (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, that would be great ty. The whole collection was to be donated to a glass museum a long time ago and since the passing of family members. They are just changing hands. If they are indeed Stiegel, I would love to donate them, so they can be enjoyed by many in the future


----------



## epackage (Oct 26, 2012)

I sent him the link, I'm sure he'll chime in later today or this evening, he loves this stuff and knows historic glass as well as anyone you'll find...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2012)

> I have heard Stiegel Glass can't be identified?


I wouldn't say can't but it can be a tough call on some items. To really tell may require a hands on approach by a pro. Small photo's may not be the right thing.


----------



## kungfufighter (Oct 26, 2012)

It was the goal of colonial manufacturers to create objects indistinguishable from the glass made in England and in most cases they were successful enough so that we can no longer differentiate between the glass blown on the shores in the 18th century from that made abroad.  With that said, there are several pattern molded flasks that are peculiar to Steigel - the diamond-daisy, the daisy-in-hex, the honeycomb over flutes and the 12 diamond.  Objects made suing other pattern molds MAY have been blown at Stiegel but there is no way to determine this with absolute certainty.  I'd love to see photos of the amethyst objects, especially if one or more are made in the flask form.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Scott C,
 What Jeff ( kungfufighter ) said is very true and he is as knowledgeable as you can get in this field. You have solidly attributable mid to late 1700s glass. As you start to handle more and more of this glass there are distinct traits in Stiegels glass that are different from Great Britain and Germany as Jeff stated the patterns is a key one but there are others. One I have found is the amethyst color to the blue made at Stiegels works was a brighter blue then the blue coming from Bristol. A more significant trait is the footing applied to a couple of your pieces. On British pieces very similar in make up the footing is quite often ground down around the perimeter of the base to allow the piece to stand more evenly with no teeter points.In looking at your pieces 2 have very good Stiegel traits and the twisted scent bottle was listed in his inventories.Please post the rest of your collection along with your brothers and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pointx (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for everyones great information. Im going to get  pictures of the other pieces and have them sent to me. As soon as I have the complete collection in my hands,ill post the pictures.

  In all honesty, its been somewhat hard, to have them give up the pieces, cuz they think they might be worth some money. I feel they can be better perserved and enjoyed if they were donated to a museum. I was thinking, possibly even the small collection museum in Manheim, seeing that's were my family is from and most likely the glass pieces we have. I have never donated collectibles before, but if anyone has some experience in it, I would love to be apprised on how to best start.

 Thanks again.
 Scott


----------



## blade (Oct 27, 2012)

Scott, a good way start would be buy donating them to me.[]
 Chris


----------



## epackage (Oct 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Pointx
> 
> Thanks for everyones great information. Im going to get  pictures of the other pieces and have them sent to me. As soon as I have the complete collection in my hands,ill post the pictures.
> 
> ...


 You could always donate them for a specific period of time in case you decide that you want them to *remain in the family in the future*. You should *get them appraised* as well, if you decide to make the donation permanent you might as well receive the proper tax deduction. You might also want to consider donating to a museum that doesn't have alot of pieces, I imagine the Manheim has many pieces already in their collection. Try and *contact a local historian* who may be able to steer you in the right direction to enhance *a few different collections at multiple places*. The reason I say this many museums have a ton of stuff gathering dust in storage, I know if I donate to a museum I want to make sure the items are displayed, what good is the preservation of such beautiful pieces if they are locked in a drawer in a storage room....

 Hope that helps a little....Jim


----------

